# 3 years?



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Input guys...My buddy took a pike to a taxidermist almost 3 years ago to put on the wall. He called today and was told that he would "try to have it done by February." I am not a taxidermist, but it seems to me that 3 years is a bit ridiculous...? I admit he does great work, but 3 years?


----------



## Bully1950 (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope he's not charging by "time & material"


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yes that is crazy time frame for a fish. I have a buddy that does awesome on fish and only takes about 3-4 months. Once you start working on a fish it only takes a couple weeks for finish. 

Once again rediculous time frame.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam I dealt with a taxidermist about three years ago that was referred to me by a friend. I got my deer mount back from him in ninety days (good job), but that friend had a bear he had turned in the Sept. before I took my buck, and after a year he kept getting put off by the taxidermist. The guy was apparently taking money from guys that paid up front and from deposits and trying to make "personal" ends meet, and not buying forms and other supplies to complete the jobs. My friend had to call the sheriff and threaten the guy with legal action before he got his mount done! I got another buck the next year, and found another taxidermist 'cause I couldn't trust this guy (even though he did a good job on my mount). Sometimes you just don't know what's going on in other people's lives, so "Buyer Beware".


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

IMHO 3 years should be *totally *unacceptable. I have been asked my advice from a few "customers" who were in a similar pickle and suggested that they retrieve their trophy _and their deposit _from the taxidermist in question and go elsewhere for satisfaction. We have a local taxidermist who was reported by MULTIPLE customers for taking deposits and not getting works done *for years*. He was paid a visit by the DNR and State Police. There may be some very serious consequences for his unprofessional business practices.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

This is a ethic's issue. Each taxidermist, or hack-i-dermist, works to his or her beat of their own drum. Some are workers, some are slackers, some dishonest and shady, some true blue men of their word. MOST try to have their work load done in a year, two years max if they are full time. If you get your mount back real fast, chances are the guy didn't have that much of a work load, a part timer, or had his past season done and all caught up.
If you really want your pike done, lean on the guy,,,,, in a nice but firm way as your Boss at work might do, unless you work for a screamer.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

3 years for a fish is just plain stupid... i would call the local othorities... one year tops would be exceptable and thats for an extreamly backe dup taxy.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

What was the time line at drop off?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree.. Even the slowest taxidermist dont take this long on one animal.. I could understand if it were a display of fish but not one!

Just dont tell me that it was this guy *------------------*
i
*Doug Aven of Aven Taxidermy-Haslett,MI <------ *i


----------

